# Eth0 non vista

## pava_rulez

Scusate ho troppo sonno per pensare e vorrei risolvere in fretta. Ho installato Gentoo 2005 e va tutto bene a parte 1 particolare da niente: non mi riconosce la rete. Dal cd live tutto bene, dal nuovo ambiente no. Se do ifconfig ho solo l'interfaccia di loopback, ho messo in /etc/conf.d/net

```
 if_eth0="dhcpcd"
```

 e l'ho aggiunto al runlevel di default. Preciso che ho l'adsl di fatsweb con ip dinamico e su gentoo 2004.3 andava benissimo (ho fatto l'installazione del 2005 ex novo).

Mi sapete aiutare x favore?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora non e'

```
if_eth0="dhcpcd"
```

ma

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

Inoltre il modulo e' caricato della scheda?

----------

## pava_rulez

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Allora non e'
> 
> ```
> if_eth0="dhcpcd"
> ```
> ...

 

Scusa hai ragione sulla prima è che sono su winzozz e andavo a memoria. Per quanto riguarda il modulo della scheda temo in effetti di no. Ma nella prima installazione non mi sembra di aver dovuto indicare niente. Cosa dovrei fare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai messo htplug/coldplug?

----------

## pava_rulez

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai messo htplug/coldplug?

 

Tutti e 2

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metti coldplug e htplug sara' una sua dipendenza poi aggiungi al runlevel di boot coldplug

----------

## pava_rulez

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Metti coldplug e htplug sara' una sua dipendenza poi aggiungi al runlevel di boot coldplug

 

Già fatto

----------

## Little Cash

Il kernel del livecd e' compilato in modo tale da avere i moduli di pressoche' ogni periferica abilitati. Dai un'occhiata alla configurazione del tuo kernel, con buona probabilita' il modulo relativo alla tua scheda non e' stato compilato. Compilalo come built-in o come modulo (in questo caso mettilo in automatico all'avvio). Hotplug rileva la periferica, ma se il kernel non e' compilato adeguatamente e' come se gli dai a leggere un libro in una lingua che lui non sa leggere..

Fammi sapere,

Saluti

----------

## pava_rulez

 *Little Cash wrote:*   

> Il kernel del livecd e' compilato in modo tale da avere i moduli di pressoche' ogni periferica abilitati. Dai un'occhiata alla configurazione del tuo kernel, con buona probabilita' il modulo relativo alla tua scheda non e' stato compilato. Compilalo come built-in o come modulo (in questo caso mettilo in automatico all'avvio). Hotplug rileva la periferica, ma se il kernel non e' compilato adeguatamente e' come se gli dai a leggere un libro in una lingua che lui non sa leggere..
> 
> 

 

Riporto 1 paio di comandi e di file:

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

vfat                   10752  1 

fat                    34588  1 vfat

e1000                  81332  0 

via_rhine              18692  0 

mii                     3968  1 via_rhine

snd_ens1371            18912  0 

snd_rawmidi            18848  1 snd_ens1371

snd_seq_device          6796  1 snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         68216  1 snd_ens1371

snd_pcm                76040  2 snd_ens1371,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              19460  1 snd_pcm

snd                    44388  6 snd_ens1371,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7428  1 snd_pcm

gameport                3712  1 snd_ens1371

parport_pc             29508  0 

parport                30664  1 parport_pc

via_agp                 7424  1 

agpgart                27688  1 via_agp

sata_via                5764  0 

sata_svw                5252  0 

sata_sil                6020  0 

sata_promise            7940  0 

libata                 39556  4 sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

dm_mod                 49852  0 

sbp2                   21128  0 

ohci1394               29700  0 

ieee1394               88884  2 sbp2,ohci1394

ohci_hcd               18440  0 

uhci_hcd               28304  0 

usb_storage            28032  1 

usbhid                 30272  0 

ehci_hcd               27656  0 

usbcore                99192  6 ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

```
lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)

0000:00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)

0000:00:07.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)

0000:00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 02)

0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105 [Rhine-III] (rev 85)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev a1)

```

file etc/conf.d/net

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

#iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-HD"

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai installato il programma dhcpcd?

----------

## pava_rulez

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai installato il programma dhcpcd?

 

Si e se do dhcpcd eth0 mi viene assegnato 1 inidirzzo Ip e riesco a pingare tranquillamente. Però al reboot l'impostazione sparisce e la volta dopo devo ridare il comando. C'è la possibilità di fare eseguire il comandoall'avvio?

----------

## Fuzzo

```
# rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

----------

## pava_rulez

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # rc-update add net.eth0 default
> ```
> ...

 

Già fatto anche quello, ma non funzia omunque... :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a commentare la riga 

```
dhcpcd_eth0="-HD"
```

----------

## pava_rulez

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova a commentare la riga 
> 
> ```
> dhcpcd_eth0="-HD"
> ```
> ...

 

Neanche questo serve...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta un rc-status

----------

## pava_rulez

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Posta un rc-status

 

```
rc-update       

Runlevel:           

local                        started

netmount                 started

hotplug                    started

syslog-ng                 started

net.eth0                   started

```

----------

## CarloJekko

posta un 

tail -n 500 /var/log/messages

(da root) forse si nota qualcosa...

----------

## pava_rulez

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> posta un 
> 
> tail -n 500 /var/log/messages
> 
> (da root) forse si nota qualcosa...

 

```
Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa syslog-ng[7820]: syslog-ng version 1.6.5 starting

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa syslog-ng[7820]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 Mon Apr 11 19:17:21 GMT 2005

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000018000000 (usable)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa 384MB LOWMEM available.

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa On node 0 totalpages: 98304

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Normal zone: 94208 pages, LIFO batch:16

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa DMI 2.2 present.

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Allocating PCI resources starting at 18000000 (gap: 18000000:e7ff0000)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Built 1 zonelists

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda7 vga=0x317 splash=verbose

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01302000)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Initializing CPU#0

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Detected 900.328 MHz processor.

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Using tsc for high-res timesource

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Mar 2 20:22:02 EST 2005 : initialized

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Memory: 383260k/393216k available (2841k kernel code, 9388k reserved, 1022k data, 192k init, 0k highmem)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Calibrating delay loop... 1769.47 BogoMIPS (lpj=884736)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa CPU: After all inits, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Intel machine check architecture supported.

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) Processor stepping 02

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Freeing initrd memory: 1582k freed

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa NET: Registered protocol family 16

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb3d0, last bus=1

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa PCI: Using configuration type 1

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa SCSI subsystem initialized

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa PCI: Via IRQ fixup

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Disabling VIA memory write queue (PCI ID 0305, rev 02): [55] 89 & 1f -> 09

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0686] at 0000:00:07.0

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Machine check exception polling timer started.

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa inotify device minor=63

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Initializing Cryptographic API

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Applying VIA southbridge workaround.

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV10 Reference Board, Chip Rev A1 (OEM: NVidia)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:0eb9

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c0ef2, set palette = c00c0f68

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 150 Hz, hf = 70 kHz, clk = 110 MHz

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xd8880000, using 600k, total 32768k

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa io scheduler noop registered

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa io scheduler anticipatory registered

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa io scheduler deadline registered

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa io scheduler cfq registered

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:07.1

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd000-0xd007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd008-0xd00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Probing IDE interface ide0...

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa hda: WDC WD200BB-00AUA1, ATA DISK drive

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Probing IDE interface ide1...

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-107D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa hdd: SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-152C, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Probing IDE interface ide2...

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Probing IDE interface ide3...

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Probing IDE interface ide4...

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Probing IDE interface ide5...

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa hda: max request size: 128KiB

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa hda: 39102336 sectors (20020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=38792/16/63, UDMA(100)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa hda: cache flushes not supported

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 >

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa st: Version 20041025, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa NET: Registered protocol family 2

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa NET: Registered protocol family 1

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa NET: Registered protocol family 17

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa powernow-k8: Processor cpuid 642 not supported

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa usbcore: registered new driver hub

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa USB Mass Storage support registered.

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:07.2

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:07.3

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:0b.0

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 11, io base 0xd400

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:07.3

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:07.2

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:0b.0

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: irq 11, io base 0xd800

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa libata version 1.10 loaded.

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa usb-storage: device found at 3

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa ReiserFS: hda7: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda7

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Adding 771080k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Vendor: WDC       Model: WD800BB-00FRA0    Rev: 77.0

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa usb-storage: device scan complete

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.3.6-k2-NAPI

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa agpgart: Detected VIA Twister-K/KT133x/KM133 chipset

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 322M

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd8000000

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa parport_pc: VIA 686A/8231 detected

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa parport_pc: probing current configuration

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa parport_pc: Current parallel port base: 0x378

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,EPP]

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa parport_pc: VIA parallel port: io=0x378, irq=7

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:09.0

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:0b.0

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:07.2

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:07.3

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa eth0: VIA Rhine III at 0x1e000, 00:20:ed:6b:23:47, IRQ 11.

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 0021.

Apr 13 11:40:55 Gentoo Casa eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0021

Apr 13 11:41:08 Gentoo Casa login(pam_unix)[7982]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

```

----------

## pava_rulez

posso uppeggiare?

----------

## xchris

scusa ma la eth.... si vede.

qual'e' il problema?

non si prende l'ip con dhcpcd?

prova a lanciare in manuale

```

dhcpcd eth0

```

se ti "esce" subito senza cambiare l'ip e' probabile un errore nel kernel (sezione Network)

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> prova a lanciare in manuale

 

Il problema e' proprio questo... se lancia il comando manualmente va non lo fa automaticamente al boot anche se ha net.eth0 al runlevel

----------

## pava_rulez

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   prova a lanciare in manuale 
> 
> Il problema e' proprio questo... se lancia il comando manualmente va non lo fa automaticamente al boot anche se ha net.eth0 al runlevel

 

esatto...è questo il problema (magari da poco), ma non vorrei dover dare ogni volta il comando 

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

----------

## xchris

se fai /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start che fa?

ciao

----------

## pava_rulez

 *xchris wrote:*   

> se fai /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start che fa?
> 
> ciao

 

scusa sono su windows quindi te lo dico piu o meno:

```
"WARNING: net.eth0 has already been started"
```

----------

## xchris

riprova facendo

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 zap

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

```

ciao

----------

## sfragis

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *xchris wrote:*   prova a lanciare in manuale 
> 
> Il problema e' proprio questo... se lancia il comando manualmente va non lo fa automaticamente al boot anche se ha net.eth0 al runlevel 
> 
> esatto...è questo il problema (magari da poco), ma non vorrei dover dare ogni volta il comando 
> ...

 

Il modulo della tua scheda di rete è caricato in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6? dhcpcd ti avverte che è già stato avviato? Se si, IMHO il problema è legato ad hotplug. Dai un occhio a /etc/hotplug/net.agent, questo script lancia automaticamente /etc/init.d/net.eth0 (che a sua volta, se ho capito bene il tuo caso, si avvale di dhcpcd). Quindi, se nel runlevel default c'è net.eth0, dhcpcd fallisce perché è già stato avviato da hotplug. Anche a me succede qualcosa di simile, e se non rilancio a mano /etc/init.d/net.eth0 la rete non va. Penso che aggiungerò due righe a /etc/hotplug/net.agent affinché esca se il runlevel è quello di boot (quando viene caricato hotplug in pratica).

Sempre che il tuo problema sia questo, qua ci sono altre soluzioni: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78495

----------

